# Classic Pleasure Driving



## Leeana (Jan 18, 2006)

I am about to trade my mini and my other pony cross to a ASPC shetland Pony. You all know him, but im going to leave it a suprise who it is




. I seen somewhere that people said he would be a great Classic Pleasure Driving shetland.

But i dont know much about Classic Pleasure Driving.

So what can you tell me about it, anything really. Or any links to info on it would be nice to.

Also if anyone has any pics of them in a CPD class, that would be great.

I'm keeping it a suprise who the horse is untill we trade and bring him home this friday or saturday.

Someone on here knows though ....



:



:

Thanks

Leeana


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 18, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Leeana, Pleasure driving is a more animated style of driving. Country pleasure is a less animated but ground covering easier gait. Which are you talking about. You know the ASPC AMHR has some great viedos that show the different classes for minis and shetlands. One is called Family fun with Small Equine. Also there is a great one to teach showing a pleasure pony.... it is done by Marvin McCabe and also Abby Taylor Smith. It is very educational. grooming and training and everything on that tape.[/SIZE]

I thought you sold your mini and pony to get money for your show colt?

Lyn


----------



## Leeana (Jan 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Molly was sold. I bought Molly back from toby yesterday after school and brought her back home because the she would trade rocky&molly to him and i cant spend 1 penny of the money i have right now. So was actually glad to sell one back to me, his daughter and grand child were fighing over who got which horse ..so being that they now have only angel, that problem is solved.[/SIZE]

So im trading Rocky (because he is about to get Coco hurt). Rocky gets Coco worked up and since i have some high hopes for showing coco this year in NOMHC shows ..i cant have coco playing with rocky the way he does. It scares me how they play lately, and im scared coco is going to hurt himself.

So im trading Rocky&Molly to '_____', who is currently owned by one of my friends and a member here.

Its a suprise for now!.

Lyn,

Pleasure Driving for a classic shetland

I'll look for the video

thanks

Leeana


----------



## kaykay (Jan 18, 2006)

im so confused. leanna we talked about what your goals were etc and making up your mind. This concerns me a little bit as I dont know that you are ready for a shetland stallion, or is he a gelding?. You do know that he will have to have his own paddock etc?? I really doubt youll be able to put him in with coco especially if hes not gelded.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 18, 2006)

lol kay,

I was contacted from a friend and she told me that if i wanted this shetland for driving/halter (he'd go far, he has really nice bloodlines) for ASPC showing that she would trade with me but i'd have to act fast because someone was really interested in him. Well i knew i couldnt trade rocky to a very nice shetland, so i got ahold of Toby and seen if he'd be interested in selling Molly back to me so i could trade Rocky&Molly to this horse. she was all for it after i got molly back. So i got the money out of the bank and paid Toby back his money and picked molly up a few days ago. Were trading this Friday or Saturday.

I never had the room or money to buy him, but after trading, i'll still only have 4 horses and it works out for the best for us all.

Okay, what the heck. Its Nicole's (New_Image) Royal Salsa!. She is going to take and train Molly&Rocky and im going to get Royal and show him in ASPC.

Leeana

ohh kay,

he's a gelding ..only 40in.

Same as Joey, and he's 4.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 18, 2006)

well im glad it worked for everyone. I didnt even know her pony had papers lol. just keep in mind that showing a shetland is ENTIRELY different then showing a mini. Good luck


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 18, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]I didnt know that Nicoles pony was papered either.... I am afraid Leeana that you are having trouble making up your mind and goals again....guess now that nice mini show colt is out.... too bad. In Ohio you are going to be showing against some really tough ponies...Getetias, Doc Taylors, even my stallion Steel that I sold back to Doc.....thats your competition![/SIZE]

Lyn



:


----------



## mininik (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow... trading horses like baseball cards, kids? I can't keep up!



: Whatever happened to that pregnant mare? That was you, right?


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2006)

I had a big long post here and just erased it. I am no longer going to comment on any of Leanna or your horses on this forum. I just feel its best for everyone if I take myself out of this situation because I dont at all agree with what is going on but in realilty it is none of my business

Kay


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Nicole. If he isnt a kids pony or a beginner ladys pony then Im worried about him going to Leeana. Im afraid that if he goes to Leeanna and she gets scared of him for whatever reason he will end up at the auction.... Im putting this out here in the open because I want ALL of you , you and Leeana to really think this thru...... Remember that Leeana was afraid of Rocky and coco too....in spite of everything she says Leeana is still very much a beginner. Flame away everyone.... I see a safety issue here as well as the future well being of this colt. Showing shetlands is quite a bit different from showing minis. Im not familiar with your ponies breeding but I have several shetlands and they are hotter than my minis.... by nature. A pleasure driving pony is going to be ALOT for Leeana to handle. She is green and the pony is green.... please BOTH of you be careful.......[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree 100% with Lyn. Even _Miniature_ Pleasure horses are A LOT... TOO MUCH... for a beginner to handle. I also agree with Lyn that Leeana, you _are_ a beginner and there is absolutely _nothing_ wrong with that. Although I, too, can see this pony possibly ending up in a bad situation after this trade, I am more alarmed at the high chances that you may get very hurt by this pony, Leeana. Don't think so? I spent years riding and being thrown from some soured out rank horses before getting into Minis but the worst I've ever been hurt was when I was thrown out of a cart pulled by a little 32" experienced show gelding who had previously performed with the Petite Elite (a popular Mini drill team I used to be the youngest member of) in front of thousands. I was lucky he didn't break both of our necks. As it was, it took me months to heal and months after that to even think about driving again...


----------



## Leeana (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm pretty much just going to stop posting about my horses here, this will be my last post on my mini's/horses.

When i got rocky, i wasnt scared of him just to clear that up and when did i ever say i was scared of coco? Good lord ..this is why i have pretty much stopped posting, things get out of hand and you all have this 'this girl knows nothing, shouldnt have a horse ext' image of me. Maybe its best i dont post at all, save myself the effort :no: . I went from asking about Pleasure Driving to getting flamed, im sorry but i dont tell anyone what to do with there horses and think what you want, but i will do what i want with mine.

I'm with nicole ..Royal isnt a bad pony! This is my last chance to get the shetland i'd been looking into for month's and its not like im buying a wild mustang. He's not wild for heavens sake, lol.

Saying a horse isnt a kids pony doesnt deem it crazy, lol.

What nicole does with her horses is her business, what i do with mine is mine. I mean its great that you guys worry ..but it isnt your place to worry. How about we worry about some of the people on here who are expecting 50+ foals this season and have 200 mini's that have never had a worming or hoof trim. Please, flaim them ..not me over having 4 well taken care of trained horses. Please, back off of me & nicole (sorry you got brought into this) just a bit. Its good to worry, but flaming doesnt get anywhere.

I appreciate help ..but i dont apreciate having someone come after me every time i post.

Leeana


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Leeana,. you are absolutely right.... it is not our business what you or Nicole does with her horses. Im not saying that her pony is wild, I am saying from what you have told us all here that YOU are NOT an experienced horse person. You did come here and tell us that Coco was dragging you around that barn ahd you didnt know what to do .... you were very frustrated with him.... ok water over the dam...... Dont come here asking our advice and then telling us what you will or wont do..... Kay has put a lot of time and effort into helping you... tried to get you the show colt you wanted.... etc.... who is going to help you show this shetland? do you have a mentor that goes to the shows ASPC shows and trains them??? Do you have someone like that to help you? Even with my 30 plus years of experience I still have my horses broke to drive by a professional trainer to make sure they are safe for me.... and I have ridden and driven Arabians for years before the minis and shetlands. I know when and where to get help. You say you want to show this colt ASPC.... I will tell you from my experiences last year it is a whole different ball game. Now IM done posting too. You dont want to hear what we say in your best interest..... great..... Im done trying to help you. I know Ive said that before and given you several more chances. Best of luck to you and Nicole in this trade......[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2006)

I never said Shetlands were crazy. I did say Leeana is inexperienced and it definitely shows in your posts. If you post your business on a public forum, I'm sorry, but you make it everyone's business. If either of you want to be taken seriously in this industry, well... you're both very young and have a lot of growing up to do, anyway. Please be careful and good luck.



:


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Marty (Jan 20, 2006)

I have deleted my post because it was full of errors on my part and there is nothing significant that I had to offer to help any of the partys involved.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 20, 2006)

Geesus Jumped Up BLANK

Ok..KayKay and Lyn..you are CONTINUALLY being sucked in by a child. Ladies, I feel for you that you want to impart wisdom and help, but stop wasting your time and let them sink ('cause they ain't gonna swim)

As for the other two girls...if you can't take the fire, get out of the kitchen and back into the kiddy pen over on the youth forum.

As for all other pony (NOT JUST MINI OR SHETLAND PEOPLE BTW)people out there, I hope you realize that this thread is not indicative of the group as a whole.

Never ever forget you two little girls (Leena and Nic), there are MANY more eyes on this board than just us regulars, who looks like the butt here when any one of them can do a search on your posts to see. Geesh

Kim


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2006)

My dad and i didnt go to Michigan. Dad really just wants me to get a mini to show, and in all honesty ..dad has the last say no matter what untill i turn 18. I cannot tell you how much i'd love to have Royal ...but dads the boss. I think im going to have to stick with Miniatures. Also he said that if i'd been saving for a show mini so long that there was no reason i didnt invest in one.

Just to clear this up, Nicole had nothing to do with this. In all honesty ..she's known i've always liked Royal but never could get him. This was my chance and i jumped at it after a while. Royal is to good of a shetland, i know Nicole will find him a good home. I just wish Molly and Royal got along better so she could keep him.

I told her a while back, that if she ever got close to selling him to someone to contact me and i'd see if there was any last minute things i could do ...which she did. But my dad has the last say, and i have to agree with that no matter what.

So mini's for me it is :bgrin

Leeana


----------



## Jess P (Jan 20, 2006)

I wasn't going to say anything until I saw your latest post.

Why do you keep changing your mind?


----------



## Marty (Jan 21, 2006)

Apparently to set the record straight, there has been a lack of communication here and a misunderstanding in regards to Royal.

Nichole has assured me that Royal is not a "handful" as I have gathered. So, I will stand corrected. In fact she has said that he is smart and willing and very nice to work with, just simply not for a beginner at this time. The problem that Royal presents is that he does not play well with others, meaning some of her other horses. He has shown agression to some of her other horses, espeically Molly and she does not want Molly or any of the others there fighting and one of them getting hurt. There is a lack of turn out separation places and it has become difficult for Nichol to turn him out for his playtime. There, I think I have that right now.

So, due to the situation that Royal is not getting along very well with some of the other horses there, I think we can all understand that does happen in many cases all the time and it is not unusual. I myself have quite a few turn out areas just in case a situation like this would arrive here.

The only thing I can suggest to her at this time is to cross fence and separate until a buyer for Royal is found. I always keep a roll of fencing and some spare posts behind the barn just in case. You never know when you will need an extra turn out area.

Good Luck Nic. I'm sorry that Royal had been misjudged here and I really don't know how that even happened.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 21, 2006)

I have stayed out of this as long as I could, which as you know is unusual for me.

There is NOTHING wrong with Royal temperament as a pony.Leeanna was given ALL the facts...she can also read and most of what he has been up to was posted, with pictures.

He plays nicely with just about everything except Molly and Molly's get.

Leeanna has time and time again pointed out that she is not a child, so whence came the " He is not a kids pony" bit??

The whole thing is rhetorical as, once again, Leeanna has changed her mind.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 21, 2006)

Nicole - You have done wonders with Royal...you took a pony that was hardly handled and trained him to jump and drive. When you showed us pictures of him driving in only a matter of a few months of owning him I was truly amazed! You have alot of patience and are a good trainer, and now your working with your new mares that were not handled much and look how far they have come already! :aktion033:

You've told people up front that Royal is not a kids or beginners horse, being completly honest and have turned away buyers because they wanted to buy Royal for their children. I'd say that makes you a VERY honest person when it comes to selling your horses.

I'm sorry the trade didn't work out, but things happen for a reason. I think God has something different in mind for Royal.....have faith, wait and you'll see!






Don't leave us Nicole....there are many of us who love your posts and seeing your

pictures!



:


----------



## Leeana (Jan 21, 2006)

Wait ...how am i still coming out as the bad person here?

I listened to Kay&Lyn and my dad ....i'm confused,

Isnt this what you wanted?

I thought i was doing the right thing.

Leeana


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 21, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Leeana, You dont have to DO anything for anyone.... you dont need approval of anyone here... you just need to think about what YOU can handle and not get over your head. Kay and I did not say that Royal was a bad horse.... what we did say and I said it to you AND Nicole was that I didnt think you were prepared to handle a horse that has issues with other horses AND....that since you never showed shetland, and your driving experience is VERY limited , that you would need a SHETLAND mentor to help you. You told me that if Kay didnt help you show...you would never be able to do it.... It isnt about what this forum wants you to do.... its about what you are able to manage on your own.... you dont need to please anyone here.... you dont need to answer to anyone here.... Stop feeling like your value depends on what is said here. There are lots of people here that dont like me because of what I say....does it stop me from voicing my convictions? no.... will I stop trying to keep you safe and the horses in your care safe by recomendations I make? No. I know that Nicole is angry with me and so probably are some others here.... Kay and I really care about what happens to you and the other youth on the boards.... if we didnt we wouldnt post. The future of our breeds is in the hands of the young people when we are gone..... The fewer mistakes made now the more likely you will be to stick it out and learn and carry on behind us. Thats all there is to it. I think you and your dad made the right decision. Now.... STAY FOCUSED ON ONE goal and ONE HORSE for the time being. No more switching around... show season is coming before you know it and you need to get your goal in your mind, Get Kays help, and go for it.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## kaykay (Jan 21, 2006)

i have tried so hard to not post on here hoping this thread would die off and go away. I want to apologize to all the pony forum people for this happening here. I just want to be clear about a couple things.

I DO NOT think Nicole is a "bad" person

I NEVER said that Royal is a "bad" pony

I NEVER told Leanna who she could or could not buy a horse from

I would really hope that now this is the end of this and we can all just move on


----------

